# 1 month in - some questions & thoughts about a variety of things



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

This is going to a hodgepodge of things. Mostly going to be about 'issues' so it's important to say I love my car. Folks say it is like seeing (and feeling) into the future and they are right. So while some 'issues' are present, they are minor. Placing this in the software thread since I figure most of this is software related. Your thoughts, reactions, and teachings are welcome!

1. My app sometimes takes quite a while to connect with the car. Surprising to me. I chalk it up to be the hyper tight security I'm hoping Tesla has but I'm guessing it isn't. It's an annoyance when you are hoping to warm up the car (and your family is hoping too!) and you haven't left a ton of time to do so.

2. It seems like the car changes settings on me -- turns things on / off that I didn't ask for. Examples: a) new seat heater option on phone, sometimes I pick a setup and a few minutes later, the setup is different. Not all the time, but I've noticed it. b) I've had stations play that I know I didn't pick. Could I have bumped something? maybe, but I'm doubting it.

3. My charging port doesn't open from outside the car sometimes. This surprises me a lot when I press on it and it doesn't open. I can kinda get that it isn't awake for my charging cord but I figure the 'press it' option should always work. If I open from the screen in the car, then it works.

4. I am hearing a rattle, seeming to come from in front of the passenger seat. I've put the radio on mute, still hear it. Sounds like a pebble bumping around. Not always but pretty common. Anyone else experience this? Worth having service try to fix it?

5. Made my neighbor nauseous as I showed him the acceleration (LR AWD, not even performance). LOL.

6. Charging station - getting the feel for it but for a while was wishing there was something giving a bit of light down there to be able to line up the phone with the plug. With time, it's become more of a natural motion. New folks to the car have a tough time in the dark though.

7. Loving the 'hold' feature at stop lights and so forth. 

8. Have had the auto pilot feature on a trial basis. Overall, cool and fun to show but I'm not going to buy it. I thought I really wanted the smarter cruise control (keep distance) but I don't love it as much as I'd like. Somethings I've noticed:
a) When using the smarter cruise control, and I'm coming up on a car, I tend to change lanes, I notice the car slows down momentarily as I move to a new lane, then speeds up to get to the 'max' speed I set. That 'dip' in speed is annoying.
b) When I first got the auto-pilot, I felt the car kind of shimmy back and forth in the lane during a curve. That seems to have greatly diminished now. Really cool how they are getting better and better at this stuff.
c) There is just too much occurring on the road for me to relax ... I felt a bit more stress with the feature on than when I'm driving. But I can now picture better when it will be like once this things learns a lot more and there are more cars with this capability, 

9. Fart feature --- immature? yes. But funny. Very funny. Call me immature. We've had some good laughs. Have fooled people for a bit. Thought it was real and felt bad for the occupant of the seat!! 

10. Video games are hard to play. For example, Asteroids ..... steering doesn't work all that great and when I hyperspace, I just auto-blow up it seems (no asteroids nearby!). Other ones are tricky too ... controller / directional movement leaves a lot to be desired. No biggie, I'm not in there to play games (much!). But with a kid, its a bit of a disappointment.

11. Still feel like there should be a simple, discrete, physical button to get into the glove box. 

12. Frunk is novel but after forcing myself to use it a few times, I'm realizing that the care taken when closing it is causing me to not fully adopt using it. I'm sure I will again but it will be rare. Love the size of the trunk and the lower well. 

13. I did experience the windows freezing. Looking forward to understanding the best way to deal with it. Have not experienced the plug getting frozen in place. Liking the new option to turn climate to HI to help deal with this. We shall see how it goes.

14. I can get to the 250 wh/mile but I'm thinking that if I drove like I want, I'm likely more in the 300-325 range. Looking forward warmer weather to see what difference it makes.

15. I like the energy chart but max it seems to go is 30 miles. Does the car show anything for a longer period (for example, life of car, past 100 or 1000 miles)? Or do I need a separate app for that like teslafi?

16. The car is SMOOTH ... love driving it. 

17. Finally tested the charge on a regular outlet. For a decent period of time, it said it was charging but it was charging at a rate of 0 mi / hr. Not good. After about 15 minutes or so (guessing on time frame) it bumped to 4 or 5 mi / hr which is what I expected. Battery wasn't too cold. And I know from my wall connector, if I had plugged that in, the rate of charge would not have lingered at 0. I found this behavior interesting. Was all ready to check with you guys and / or the service center when I saw that 0 for a while!

18. Radio rocks. I'm recently enjoying the 'Queen' radio station. I did find it hard to find some Christmas songs (i.e., I couldn't find them) and the Christmas station that was created didn't have the best selection. 

19. I do wish there was better iphone integration ... see playlists and so forth. 

20. Brings me to my biggest gripe .... when calling someone, I should be able to say, .... call Mike Murphy Mobile .... and have the car pick the mobile number. Instead it makes me physically choose which number to call. This seems silly and seems like it should be an easy fix. That said, this has made me become a better user of SIRI. SIRI gets it. But with the radio up, sometimes SIRI doesn't here me.

For anyone that read all 20 of these, impressive!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nom said:


> Worth having service try to fix it?


Yes, I think any issue you have with the car while under warranty is worth having service fix. Others may disagree and say they may harm something else while working on the car; if they do, have them fix that too.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Nom said:


> 1. My app sometimes takes quite a while to connect with the car. Surprising to me. I chalk it up to be the hyper tight security I'm hoping Tesla has but I'm guessing it isn't. It's an annoyance when you are hoping to warm up the car (and your family is hoping too!) and you haven't left a ton of time to do so


This has been a tesla gripe as long as there has been an app. If I'm home (or at my desk at work), I can open teslafi and start the hvac many times quicker than using the app to control the car. But once the car is awake, the app is right there and ready to go.


Nom said:


> 3. My charging port doesn't open from outside the car sometimes. This surprises me a lot when I press on it and it doesn't open. I can kinda get that it isn't awake for my charging cord but I figure the 'press it' option should always work. If I open from the screen in the car, then it works


In an earlier fw version, the charge connector button would act as a door lock. But since around 39.x the easiest way to wake the car up to remove the connector is to lightly press the rear door handle, but not far enough in to actually unlatch the door (unless you also need to open that door), and you can then use the connector button to unlock the port's latch


Nom said:


> a) When using the smarter cruise control, and I'm coming up on a car, I tend to change lanes, I notice the car slows down momentarily as I move to a new lane, then speeds up to get to the 'max' speed I set. That 'dip' in speed is annoying.


It cases like this, I have my foot over the accelerator ready to make up the difference. TACC will be conservative when it sees a car partially in your path and wait until totally clear of it, but you can give it a little 'gas' to speed up.


Nom said:


> 15. I like the energy chart but max it seems to go is 30 miles. Does the car show anything for a longer period (for example, life of car, past 100 or 1000 miles)? Or do I need a separate app for that like teslafi?


Right when I got the car, I set one of the trip meter cards as "lifetime" and another as "(month)" and a reminder to reset the monthly one the 1st of each month and a spreadsheet to record the monthly numbers. So I have an ongoing trip meter and one for the current month. It doesn't have as much detail as the energy chart, but still very helpful.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Melinda, thanks for your thoughts, as usual. I will try the back door trick. 

How do I find the trip cards?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Nom said:


> Melinda, thanks for your thoughts, as usual. I will try the back door trick.
> 
> How do I find the trip cards?


Flick from left to right at the bottom left of the screen (that otherwise as the camera, charge, wiper icons)


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

Nom said:


> 12. Frunk is novel but after forcing myself to use it a few times, I'm realizing that the care taken when closing it is causing me to not fully adopt using it. I'm sure I will again but it will be rare. Love the size of the trunk and the lower well.


I have found that a gentle but firm press down around the 'T' will close the frunk nicely and you won't be worried about doing damage to the hood. Saw a rep at the Tesla store do it and since then, I have no anxiety about using the frunk anymore. I have even been able to do it with a single hand press right on the 'T'. The frunk came in very handy when we went to my sister's for Christmas with a car full of gifts, overnight bags, and the family (including two fully-grown boys).


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Flick from left to right at the bottom left of the screen (that otherwise as the camera, charge, wiper icons)


Then scroll down to access multiple odometers.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

With regards to the app there are third party apps that work better. I've been using Remote S for awhile and have been happy with it. I've got shortcuts setup so I either say SIRI START CLIMATE or I hit the button on the widget and it'll wake the car and start preheating it. Much better then opening the Tesla app and waiting around for it to connect. I just give the command and keep doing what I was.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@BigBri - that sounds great. I'll need to look into it when I get a chance.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Nom said:


> @BigBri - that sounds great. I'll need to look into it when I get a chance.


It's 10 bucks for the app, I'd say it's been worth it. You can pay for something like Teslafi to schedule climate timers too. I found it helpful when I had it but had issues with it post dashcam install.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

John Slaby said:


> I have found that a gentle but firm press down around the 'T' will close the frunk nicely and you won't be worried about doing damage to the hood. Saw a rep at the Tesla store do it and since then, I have no anxiety about using the frunk anymore. I have even been able to do it with a single hand press right on the 'T'. The frunk came in very handy when we went to my sister's for Christmas with a car full of gifts, overnight bags, and the family (including two fully-grown boys).


the proper procedure is to use both hands, one hand on each side of the T then lightly pressing it down


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

Nom said:


> 1. My app sometimes takes quite a while to connect with the car. Surprising to me. I chalk it up to be the hyper tight security I'm hoping Tesla has but I'm guessing it isn't. It's an annoyance when you are hoping to warm up the car (and your family is hoping too!) and you haven't left a ton of time to do so.


I agree it was hard to remember to pre-heat the car ahead of time when I first got the car, although I have gotten pretty good at that at this point. Just takes a bit of practice. There are some short-cuts for other common operations though. On an android phone, swipe down to bring up the notification list. Then, tap on the title of the 'Tesla Connected' notification and you will see options UNLOCK, FRONT TRUNK and REAR TRUNK (sometimes the command options are already visible, so it's one step less). Only takes a moment. The UNLOCK is useful when I'm going to remove the charge cable and I haven't yet opened a car door.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

All your points are valid ones for sure, the cool part is Tesla is constantly focusing on making its cars better including the ones it already sold. Any short comings I notice I feel Tesla will improve or refine at some point. That's what makes this car company so cool!


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

kort677 said:


> the proper procedure is to use both hands, one hand on each side of the T then lightly pressing it down


Agree, but all of the videos I've seen, including the Tesla one, show the user 'popping' the frunk closed rather than the gentle press.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

John Slaby said:


> Agree, but all of the videos I've seen, including the Tesla one, show the user 'popping' the frunk closed rather than the gentle press.


popping? go ahead, pop away.


----------



## John Slaby (Mar 31, 2017)

kort677 said:


> popping? go ahead, pop away.


You're missing my point altogether. Please read what I said. A gentle but firm press closes the frunk nicely. That's what I recommend. If you watch many videos (see 



) for example, the press is less than gentle. That's what I mean by 'popping'


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

All valid points from the OP, except now that I have had AP for months, I know how to use it and find it removes some stress on highways.

But Emissions Control and Atari games are fun, but I wish the coders would make more useful things that I would use often.
Such as
-BSM with an audible sound. It's useless as is. I look at the mirror and windows when changing lanes, not the TS.
-Web browser, Useless number 2. Why did they even bother?
-Phone mobile, home, work, etc. As the OP stated
-Read out txt messages, my 2013 Lexus does this. It's a BT thing that is easy to implement.
-Incorporate Android Auto & Car Play, how can Tesla let other OEMs do this and not catch up. Then I can use Waze, or SiriusXM or Pandora etc. on the TS.
-Stop shutting the car off after I let my wife in passenger door while I walk around it to the drivers door. The AC or heat shuts off too. Why not give me 10 seconds or so?


In other words, toys are fun but I prefer things I would use ever day vs once a great while.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

John Slaby said:


> You're missing my point altogether. Please read what I said. A gentle but firm press closes the frunk nicely. That's what I recommend. If you watch many videos (see
> 
> 
> 
> ) for example, the press is less than gentle. That's what I mean by 'popping'


pedantic? you've just said what I offered.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

This is going to a hodgepodge of things. Mostly going to be about 'issues' so it's important to say I love my car. Folks say it is like seeing (and feeling) into the future and they are right. So while some 'issues' are present, they are minor. Placing this in the software thread since I figure most of this is software related. Your thoughts, reactions, and teachings are welcome!

1. My app sometimes takes quite a while to connect with the car. Surprising to me. I chalk it up to be the hyper tight security I'm hoping Tesla has but I'm guessing it isn't. It's an annoyance when you are hoping to warm up the car (and your family is hoping too!) and you haven't left a ton of time to do so.
While it is sometimes nice to have the car warm, it does warm up a lot faster than your ICE did. The electric heat is pretty quick to come on. When you connect, one of the biggest issues is how well the car can hear the cellular network. 

2. It seems like the car changes settings on me -- turns things on / off that I didn't ask for. Examples: a) new seat heater option on phone, sometimes I pick a setup and a few minutes later, the setup is different. Not all the time, but I've noticed it. b) I've had stations play that I know I didn't pick. Could I have bumped something? maybe, but I'm doubting it.
Seat heaters on phone is brand new. Some have suggested that it always turns the seat heaters on warm, but mine doesn't seem to do so. Radio stations are definitely something that seem to sometimes have a mind of its own when the car starts up. Also, don't forget that if you push the steering wheel volume button to the side, it changes favorties

3. My charging port doesn't open from outside the car sometimes. This surprises me a lot when I press on it and it doesn't open. I can kinda get that it isn't awake for my charging cord but I figure the 'press it' option should always work. If I open from the screen in the car, then it works.
That's a safety feature, it doesn't unlock when the car is locked. Remember, you can push the button on the plug handle.(but still needs car unlocked)

4. I am hearing a rattle, seeming to come from in front of the passenger seat. I've put the radio on mute, still hear it. Sounds like a pebble bumping around. Not always but pretty common. Anyone else experience this? Worth having service try to fix it?
Not much help here.

5. Made my neighbor nauseous as I showed him the acceleration (LR AWD, not even performance). LOL.
Totally your fault!

6. Charging station - getting the feel for it but for a while was wishing there was something giving a bit of light down there to be able to line up the phone with the plug. With time, it's become more of a natural motion. New folks to the car have a tough time in the dark though.
I rarely use mine, I don't have to charge my phone every 10 minutes, it sound as if you must have an iPhone.

7. Loving the 'hold' feature at stop lights and so forth. 
A number of vehicles have this. Subaru has had it just about forever. It's a great feature

8. Have had the auto pilot feature on a trial basis. Overall, cool and fun to show but I'm not going to buy it. I thought I really wanted the smarter cruise control (keep distance) but I don't love it as much as I'd like. Somethings I've noticed:
a) When using the smarter cruise control, and I'm coming up on a car, I tend to change lanes, I notice the car slows down momentarily as I move to a new lane, then speeds up to get to the 'max' speed I set. That 'dip' in speed is annoying.
If passing on the left, the car should actually speed up, if to the right, it tends to slow down. If you get too close to the car, then the Adaptive Cruise Control (TACC) will start to slow the car because you are too close to the car.

b) When I first got the auto-pilot, I felt the car kind of shimmy back and forth in the lane during a curve. That seems to have greatly diminished now. Really cool how they are getting better and better at this stuff.
Each version leads to improvements.

c) There is just too much occurring on the road for me to relax ... I felt a bit more stress with the feature on than when I'm driving. But I can now picture better when it will be like once this things learns a lot more and there are more cars with this capability,

Just try TACC for awhile (SINGLE click to engage) Adaptive Cruise Control is one of the most stress reducing features that has existed, as far as I'm concerned. Staying in-between the lanes and Navigate on Autopilot do require a lot more trust and while a lot better than a six months ago, still a little ways to go.
TACC and lane guidance are not a Tesla only feature, many moderate to upper end cars have this now, my 2018 Leaf does. 

9. Fart feature --- immature? yes. But funny. Very funny. Call me immature. We've had some good laughs. Have fooled people for a bit. Thought it was real and felt bad for the occupant of the seat!!

10. Video games are hard to play. For example, Asteroids ..... steering doesn't work all that great and when I hyperspace, I just auto-blow up it seems (no asteroids nearby!). Other ones are tricky too ... controller / directional movement leaves a lot to be desired. No biggie, I'm not in there to play games (much!). But with a kid, its a bit of a disappointment.

Did you ever play the original? It was pretty much the same. 

11. Still feel like there should be a simple, discrete, physical button to get into the glove box.

Certainly makes it more secure, doesn't it?

12. Frunk is novel but after forcing myself to use it a few times, I'm realizing that the care taken when closing it is causing me to not fully adopt using it. I'm sure I will again but it will be rare. Love the size of the trunk and the lower well. 
It does require some TLC, but as long as you watch the Tesla videos and read the manual, you should be okay.

13. I did experience the windows freezing. Looking forward to understanding the best way to deal with it. Have not experienced the plug getting frozen in place. Liking the new option to turn climate to HI to help deal with this. We shall see how it goes.

14. I can get to the 250 wh/mile but I'm thinking that if I drove like I want, I'm likely more in the 300-325 range. Looking forward warmer weather to see what difference it makes.
That's an EV. It's also an ICE, but 10% saving on 20 mpg isn't a big deal. 10% saving on 120 mpg is a lot more significant. On surface streets, its not a big deal. for cross country, get off the Interstates and enjoy the countryside.

15. I like the energy chart but max it seems to go is 30 miles. Does the car show anything for a longer period (for example, life of car, past 100 or 1000 miles)? Or do I need a separate app for that like teslafi?

First thing is that you've got to get over the micro management of range anxiety. You can use the trip odometers for longer ranges. The Energy graphs are more for watching current conditions and seeing what your real range is going to be. I'd wish that they replace the EPA estimated range near the speed with the 30 minute number. It would be less confusing for everyone.

16. The car is SMOOTH ... love driving it.

17. Finally tested the charge on a regular outlet. For a decent period of time, it said it was charging but it was charging at a rate of 0 mi / hr. Not good. After about 15 minutes or so (guessing on time frame) it bumped to 4 or 5 mi / hr which is what I expected. Battery wasn't too cold. And I know from my wall connector, if I had plugged that in, the rate of charge would not have lingered at 0. I found this behavior interesting. Was all ready to check with you guys and / or the service center when I saw that 0 for a while!

Car uses power when idling, until it can go to sleep. Once it was asleep it didn't need to power the onboard systems anymore. And don't forget that every time that you check the car with the app, it wakes it back up and slows charging.

18. Radio rocks. I'm recently enjoying the 'Queen' radio station. I did find it hard to find some Christmas songs (i.e., I couldn't find them) and the Christmas station that was created didn't have the best selection. 
Go to Genres - Holiday and you'll see the Christmas options

19. I do wish there was better iphone integration ... see playlists and so forth.

And I don't give a flip about iPhone integration, I use other phones. That's why it will probably be awhile before you see any direct integrations.

20. Brings me to my biggest gripe .... when calling someone, I should be able to say, .... call Mike Murphy Mobile .... and have the car pick the mobile number. Instead it makes me physically choose which number to call. This seems silly and seems like it should be an easy fix. That said, this has made me become a better user of SIRI. SIRI gets it. But with the radio up, sometimes SIRI doesn't here me.

There's another round of voice improvements been promised, if I remember correctly, just not on the priority list. That's one of the best features of the car, it WILL change. It's not like any other car, where what you bought is what you got.

For anyone that read all 20 of these, impressive!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

John Slaby said:


> I have found that a gentle but firm press down around the 'T' will close the frunk nicely and you won't be worried about doing damage to the hood. Saw a rep at the Tesla store do it and since then, I have no anxiety about using the frunk anymore. I have even been able to do it with a single hand press right on the 'T'. The frunk came in very handy when we went to my sister's for Christmas with a car full of gifts, overnight bags, and the family (including two fully-grown boys).











The manual specifically says not to press on the 'T' to close the frunk


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Some have suggested that it always turns the seat heaters on warm, but mine doesn't seem to do so.


I believe it depends on ambient temperature.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

A reply to a reply. Tried to shorten where I could.

While it is sometimes nice to have the car warm, it does warm up a lot faster than your ICE did.
Very true!!! It does warm up pretty quickly. 

My charging port doesn't open from outside the car sometimes. 
That's a safety feature, it doesn't unlock when the car is locked. Remember, you can push the button on the plug handle.(but still needs car unlocked)
Ahh, ok. I didn't realize the car needed to be unlocked.

8.a) When using the smarter cruise control, and I'm coming up on a car, I tend to change lanes, I notice the car slows down momentarily as I move to a new lane, then speeds up to get to the 'max' speed I set. That 'dip' in speed is annoying.
If passing on the left, the car should actually speed up, if to the right, it tends to slow down. If you get too close to the car, then the Adaptive Cruise Control (TACC) will start to slow the car because you are too close to the car.
Hmm, interesting, I'll check out whether it is slowing down if moving to the right. I've seen the slow down happen even with no cars nearby in the new lane.

Video games are hard to play. 
Did you ever play the original? It was pretty much the same.
Yup, sadly I'm old enough to have been a kid that begged for the original atari. Maybe I'm just older but it seems like the controls don't work as well. 

Still feel like there should be a simple, discrete, physical button to get into the glove box. 
Certainly makes it more secure, doesn't it?
Didn't think of this. True, true.

First thing is that you've got to get over the micro management of range anxiety. 
I do feel it fading already. It's the curious / nerdy side of me that wants to play a bit with it.

Finally tested the charge on a regular outlet. For a decent period of time, it said it was charging but it was charging at a rate of 0 mi / hr. Not good. After about 15 minutes or so (guessing on time frame) it bumped to 4 or 5 mi / hr which is what I expected. 
Car uses power when idling, until it can go to sleep. Once it was asleep it didn't need to power the onboard systems anymore. And don't forget that every time that you check the car with the app, it wakes it back up and slows charging.
Didn't think of this. I'll keep this in mind. I did know the app wakes it back up. But I wasn't thinking about the initial part of putting it to sleep and the live electronics using the charge for a while.

Brings me to my biggest gripe .... when calling someone, I should be able to say, .... call Mike Murphy Mobile .... and have the car pick the mobile number. 
There's another round of voice improvements been promised, if I remember correctly, just not on the priority list. That's one of the best features of the car, it WILL change. It's not like any other car, where what you bought is what you got.
I'm optimistic this will come. Hurry!


----------



## jsanford (May 24, 2016)

For app connectivity, I briefly put my phone in airplane mode, then back and it connects to the car right away.

One thing that I found one month in was that I started forgetting to explain how the doors work to first time passengers.


----------



## DannyHamilton (Jul 9, 2018)

Nom said:


> My charging port doesn't open from outside the car sometimes.
> That's a safety feature, it doesn't unlock when the car is locked. Remember, you can push the button on the plug handle.(but still needs car unlocked)
> Ahh, ok. I didn't realize the car needed to be unlocked.


Note that if you are finding that the charge port door doesn't open when you push on it, then a piece may have fallen off the door. This is a very common problem. It can be fixed under warranty by Tesla (by replacing the entire charge port assembly), or it can be fixed by yourself by taping or gluing a piece of metal (such as a washer) in the proper location.

See here for more info:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/charge-door-question.8783/


----------



## Bob Publico (Mar 9, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> View attachment 19777
> 
> The manual specifically says not to press on the 'T' to close the frunk


I understand the instructions to close the Frunk. However, my concern and reluctance to regularly utilize it is the possible paint wear from pushing on the same spots.
Mostly use it to transport my Pizza or other strong odor items, the smell stays out of the main cabin!!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Bob Publico said:


> I understand the instructions to close the Frunk. However, my concern and reluctance to regularly utilize it is the possible paint wear from pushing on the same spots.


You don't have to be that precise, the point is to push just above the latching mechanism. I usually drop the hood down until it's just touching the latch, and then push down firmly with an open palm overlapping the edge of the hood and the seam. It seems to always latch the first time that way.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

What car do you have? I have an LR RWD with Aeros and an AWD with 19". There is a large difference in watt-hours per mile. The tires are the biggest difference. The RWD makes 325 on a mild day, level driving, 65 mph and below. The AWD is more like 280. Above 60 mph, consumption rises dramatically with speed.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Bob Publico said:


> I understand the instructions to close the Frunk. However, my concern and reluctance to regularly utilize it is the possible paint wear from pushing on the same spots.
> Mostly use it to transport my Pizza or other strong odor items, the smell stays out of the main cabin!!


So, you'd rather break the emblem or bend the hood instead? Paint will withstand many touchings, for example, that's how people often close the doors.


----------



## Bob Publico (Mar 9, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> So, you'd rather break the emblem or bend the hood instead? Paint will withstand many touchings, for example, that's how people often close the doors.


That's not what I said ED. I don't "rather break the emblem or bend the hood". Thank you.


----------

